# what to stock in a 29 gal



## TailorJay (Jul 13, 2010)

I am setting up a 29 gal tall and do not know what to stock. I used to keep lake Malawi Mbuna in a larger tank that i no longer have the space for but i have a 29 tall sitting around that i am dying to get running but i do not know what to stock


----------



## ceech (Jul 4, 2010)

cichlids are best kept in a wide tank so they are.
maybe some smaller tropical fish like tetras would be good or maybe some dwarf cichlids but i dont know how well they would do i a tall tank.


----------



## tokyo (Jan 19, 2010)

By 29g tall do you mean a standard 29g(30 1/4 x 12 1/2 x 18 3/4)?

If so then go to the 29g Cookie Cutter section in the library for some quick stocking ideas.

You will absolutely be able to find plent of interesting cichlids to stock your 29g with. You just won't be able to stock Malawi Mbuna like your used to.

I personally would try some tanganyikans, but there are plenty of good SA options too.



> cichlids are best kept in a wide tank so they are.
> maybe some smaller tropical fish like tetras would be good or maybe some dwarf cichlids but i dont know how well they would do i a tall tank.


There is nothing wrong with keeping cichlids in Tall tanks as long as you stock by the foot print and not the volume.

IMO you can find cichlids to fit any sized tank(within reason, nothing under 10g).


----------



## John27 (Jun 6, 2010)

Most people here, being Cichlid people will suggest cichlids, BUT if you WANT to do something else, I would do a group of male guppies (they breed like rabbits I'd keep males OR females, if you do both keep the same stocking ratios like cichlids, 1:4), and some Otocinclus catfish, neon/golden tetras, you an have a very colorful tank.

Also, those tall tanks are great for tall plants! Even better for alot of tropical life!

-John


----------



## TailorJay (Jul 13, 2010)

i looked through the cookie cutter set ups and saw this one

Ã¢â‚¬Â¢ Altolamprologus calvus or compressiceps pair
and one of:
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢ 'Lamprologus' (Shellies) brevis, multifasciatus, meleagris, ornatipinnis, ocellatus, speciosus, similis or Neolamprologus signatus

i like the look of Altolamprologus calvus but i didn't care for what they were pairing them with. the small shellies don't really have much colour to them. Any suggestions of something else i can put with them?

or

I had the same problem with this set

Ã¢â‚¬Â¢ Haplochromis sp. "Ruby Green" - trio 
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢ Metriaclima lanisticola - 5
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢ Ancistrus temminckii "Bristlenose Pleco" - 2

I like the look of the first set but not the second


----------



## tokyo (Jan 19, 2010)

The Calvus and shelly setup would be my first choice. Don't disregard the shelleis because of their lack of color. They are very interesting to watch and would compliment the calvus very well.


----------



## TailorJay (Jul 13, 2010)

oops....meant not the second set of fish to add


----------



## TailorJay (Jul 13, 2010)

i have never set up a Lake Tanganyika tank before and was looking at tank pictures in the "tanks" area and comparing them to a Lake Malawi which i am used to doing. i read that the water chem is a little diff. but as far as rock and sand the tanks look a lot the same. would it work for me to do black sand and rock like i would with a Malawi tank then just add white shells on the bottom for the shellies? What about plants?


----------



## tokyo (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm no expert on tanganyikan species, but yes. You can just use rocks, sand and shells. The number of shells depends on the species. Multies like to create a colony so they need a lot of shells. While a pair of brevis, I believe only needs one shell. Although you may want to scatter some around the tank so they can choose.

Also, the calvus will use shells to breed, so you may want to look into getting some just for them.

The color of the sand is up to you.

As far as plants go, they are not needed. But if you want to add some I don't think there would any issues with that. I believe vallisneria is a commonly used tanganyikan plant. Don't quote me on that though.


----------



## aquariam (Feb 11, 2010)

Daffodil colony?


----------



## TailorJay (Jul 13, 2010)

i would probably get quite a few shells, more than i need just to scatter around for effect. I was thinking a few plants would look nice to add hieight since it is such a tall tank, i don't want everything to be at the bottom

ooohhh! daffodils are pretty...


----------



## TailorJay (Jul 13, 2010)

so, i have pretty much decided on getting a few juvi black calvus but i'm not interested in the shellies....anything else i can put with the calvus?


----------



## tokyo (Jan 19, 2010)

I can't think of anything else that would fit. The tank is essentially a 20g long, so you wouldn't really want more than one pair.

I personally would either keep a pair of calvus with shell dwellers, or a trio of calvus by themselves.


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Are there any dithers people use in Tang tanks, like some type of tetra that likes tang water parameters or is from Africa. Congo tetra come to mind, but they will get to large for a 29g.

Any thoughts from Tang Keepers?

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

raindows from what i hear, also killies are native to the area if i'm not mistaken


----------



## TailorJay (Jul 13, 2010)

what about larger neon tetras?


----------



## TailorJay (Jul 13, 2010)

i'm just trying to get more colour and the everyone says shellies but they are not very colourful


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *TailorJay*,

I have not kept calvus, but i am pretty sure in the wild they eat mbuna fry; therefore i would expect neons to quickly become food, plus i think neons need different water parameters.

How big is a larger neon tetra? what are you exactly thinking of?

Perhaps your best bet would be to go with Congo tetras if you are looking for color.

Again, i mainly keep central & south American so my info may not be that helpful or useful.

I do have one African cichlid tank, and it so happens it is a 29g, i refrained from commenting about it because I do not beliv it is ideal conditions, but here it is. I have a heavily decorated (i mean very heavy with Texas holey rock, caves and fake plants, left to right the whole tank is full with not much open swimming room, but lots of hiding places and open room higher up) 29g. The tank inhabitants are 3 male yellow labs and 3 female yellow labs. The original plan was to get only one male and 4 female, however after many attempts and trade ins i ended up with 3 and 3 and gave up on fixing the ratio. They all live together in the standard 29 gallon and breed. I do see signs of stress, especially on one male (second largest) who hides the most and constantly has the "dirty face" syndrome.

I know you originally mentioned liking mbuna, so i though i would share my experience, i can not say it is going to work, or even is a remotely good idea, but i just thought i would throw it out there.

Keep us posted on your thoughts.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## TailorJay (Jul 13, 2010)

so i looked up jumbo neon tetra becuase i had seen the label in the store...turns out it is the same fish just older. oops. but looking at tetras i saw cardinal tetras and they look a lot like neons only with more red and they grow larger (same size as congo max 3in). maybe if i got adults that would work.


----------



## Petrochromislover (Feb 23, 2009)

mlancaster said:


> Hi *TailorJay*,
> 
> I have not kept calvus, but i am pretty sure in the wild they eat mbuna fry; therefore i would expect neons to quickly become food, plus i think neons need different water parameters.


calvus and mbuna dont live in the same lake, Calvus are in tanganyika and mbuna are in malawi.
And yes Calvus eat other cichlid fry in the wild.


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *Petrochromislover*,

My apologies, you are correct, wasn't thinking. I don't really get into old world cichlids; I just remember once reading that calvus body/snout shape is specifically designed to snatch fry out of rocks.

Thanks for the clarification.

Thanks,
Matt


----------

